# Show Us Your Pantry



## k0xxx

Seasoned-prepper has a thread that shows the wonderful shelves made for storing quart jars of canned food. If we can get others to show their pantry set-ups (within the bounds of OpSec), then those still considering building one can get some good ideas.

Just to start it off, here's our everyday use pantry.










Below shows the start of our long term pantry before it was completed, but it's enough to give you an idea how how it was built. There is a larger pantry in the basement, but since it also contains food stuff (and other items) belonging to other members of our "group", for OpSec reasons I'll not be posting it. However, the shelving is basically the same as in this photo.


----------



## hiwall

Mine is a mess but I think this one is pleasing to the eye.


----------



## brightstar

We just moved into a house with no pantry :: Slowly converting dead space to storage. This is the first pantry, we converted an old utility room that used to have the hot water heater in it. This is strictly for canned goods. Too bad half my kitchen cabinets are still stuffed with food instead of dishes lol. One step at a time.


----------



## Davarm

hiwall said:


> Mine is a mess but I think this one is pleasing to the eye.


Wow, that one will make you go cross-eyed if you look at it too long!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Here be mine:



Certain parts be blacked out ta protect OpSec!


----------



## 21601mom

k0xxx said:


> Below shows the start of our long term pantry before it was completed, but it's enough to give you an idea how how it was built. There is a larger pantry in the basement, but since it also contains food stuff (and other items) belonging to other members of our "group", for OpSec reasons I'll not be posting it. However, the shelving is basically the same as in this photo.


Oh, I'm so jealous! This is beautiful and gives me an idea for our new house. Where do you purchase your 5 gal buckets and lids?


----------



## Wellrounded

Here's some of mine. The shelves are old store shelves, free when I asked the renovator working on the new store. They cover three walls, the last wall has a vermin proof steel cabinet for storing things like flour and rice prior to repackaging etc. This room has no windows and is on the north eastern corner of our ground floor. This should be a hot corner of the building (southern hemisphere) but is well shaded and slightly below ground level at that end. I can store just about anything in this room, root vegetables and potatoes included.
Only problem is it's not big enough , we also have a cool room 6' x 6', and are building another room around it out of 4 inch cool room panel that will be about 12' x 15'. We bought a cool room and freezer room out of a restaurant, it also came with a pile of gal shelving. Cost us about $500.00 plus the time to pull it out and bring it home. A good alternative if you don't have a cellar or cooler part of your house.


----------



## Grimm

I keep reading this as "Show us your PANTY"

:brickwall:


----------



## Sentry18

Here's mine. I am up to 18 hours worth of preps and adding 1-3 full cans a week! I should be fully stocked in 15 years.


----------



## tugboats

hiwall said:


> Mine is a mess but I think this one is pleasing to the eye.


How many different brands of beer in there? Looks delicious.

Tugs


----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


> Here's mine. I am up to 18 hours worth of preps and adding 1-3 full cans a week! I should be fully stocked in 15 years.


I'm surprised. I'd have thought you had shelves that rivaled Costco...


----------



## Sentry18

Grimm said:


> I'm surprised. I'd have thought you had shelves that rivaled Costco...


Maybe I do, maybe I don't. But the bulk of my food stores are not on shelves, they are pallets.


----------



## boomer

How does everyone stay so tidy and organized. My pantry no matter how well stocked or not seems to look like a Sunday buffet table after the teenagers have been turned loose.


----------



## biobacon

Grimm said:


> I keep reading this as "Show us your PANTY"
> 
> :brickwall:


YOU would read it that way LOL


----------



## biobacon

Here is mine,


----------



## Reblazed

Grimm said:


> I'm surprised. I'd have thought you had shelves that rivaled Costco...


Sentry's 'Costco shelves' are full of Coke Zero. 

.


----------



## k0xxx

21601mom said:


> Oh, I'm so jealous! This is beautiful and gives me an idea for our new house. Where do you purchase your 5 gal buckets and lids?


Thank you. I added the buckets and lids to one of my orders of wheat and others things from Country Life Natural Foods.


----------



## Wellrounded

boomer said:


> How does everyone stay so tidy and organized. My pantry no matter how well stocked or not seems to look like a Sunday buffet table after the teenagers have been turned loose.


No way I'm showing anyone the other side of my pantry. When I'm in the middle of canning season it's chaos in there....


----------



## Grimm

biobacon said:


> YOU would read it that way LOL


But I'm so pure and perfect...! 

And for the sake of my own dirty thoughts...

:surrender:


----------



## Grimm

Reblazed said:


> Sentry's 'Costco shelves' are full of Coke Zero.
> 
> .


Makes sense. He is a Coke junkie. :teehee:


----------



## biobacon

Can you imagine how much coke and pepsi would be worth post SHTF?


----------



## dutch9mm

biobacon said:


> Here is mine,


There ya go. A man after my own heart


----------



## Justaguy987

I have a long ways to go....but I am working on it.


----------



## mamabear2012

Ya'll have some amazingly organized pantries! I'm embarrassed at the state of mine! We just moved & the pantry is a hot mess! Thankfully we have a lot more storage options than we did in the last house. I believe the former owner was also a prepper so we were blessed with some ready-made options!  Maybe I'll be able to post a good pic in the spring!


----------



## Salekdarling

I love pantry porn. One day, I will have a glorious pantry to show off.


----------



## tsrwivey

I would love to have a big huge room to make as my own grocery store. Our house was built in 1908 & has no storage to speak of anywhere. Thus, we have food stashed everywhere. This is our kitchen pantry.


----------



## tsrwivey

Our dining room pantry.


----------



## tsrwivey

A very large hope chest with food stashed.


----------



## tsrwivey

Over 100lbs of beans in these jars


----------



## hiwall

tsrwivey its too bad all your stuff has to lay on its side like that.


----------



## brightstar

tsrwivey said:


> A very large hope chest with food stashed.


Never thought to use a hope chest! Thanks for that idea  we have very limited storage dedicated areas at the moment and that would be perfect


----------



## Grimm

hiwall said:


> tsrwivey its too bad all your stuff has to lay on its side like that.


Including the munchkin in the second picture...


----------



## BillS

Here are some parts of what I have.

One shows the water tower. It has 5 layers of one gallon water jugs on 4' x 8' sheets of plywood with 3 rows of 3 cinder blocks each. Each tower holds 512 gallons but the cats have knocked a few over here and there.

The heavy duty bankers' boxes are filled with canned goods. I probably have another 25 that aren't in the picture.

One picture shows some of the dry cat food. I have 12 17-pound bags of cat food (not all pictured) along with 360 cans of 5 1/2 ounce cans of cat food (not pictured).

One picture shows one of cats in the cat tower. We have one other cat and my stepson and have wife have two cats as well.


----------



## quiddlyoo

Thank you, all of you, for sharing! Our water main broke today, and while we had plenty of backup drinking water, I realized real quick what a "1st-world baby" I am- no running water for a day and I'm crabby as all get-out.


----------



## tsrwivey

Grimm said:


> Including the munchkin in the second picture...


I TRIED to get it look right but no matter what I tried, nothing worked. Okay... So I really only tried for 3 minutes but still. . I hope no one got a crick in their neck looking at them.


----------



## boomer

tsrwivey said:


> I TRIED to get it look right but no matter what I tried, nothing worked. Okay... So I really only tried for 3 minutes but still. . I hope no one got a crick in their neck looking at them.


I am glad you uploaded the picture at all. I post almost no pics because I can never figure it out and when I do it takes about 20 minutes per pic.


----------



## tsrwivey

brightstar said:


> Never thought to use a hope chest! Thanks for that idea  we have very limited storage dedicated areas at the moment and that would be perfect


That one is bigger than most hope chests, hubby built it for our oldest daughter for her first Christmas. When I started loading food into it, I was amazed at just how much food it held. It's very easy to get food in & out of, too.


----------



## UncleJoe

I'd love to show my pantry but if I did I'd have to send Cousin Guido to take you out.


----------



## ksmama10

UncleJoe said:


> I'd love to show my pantry but if I did I'd have to send Cousin Guido to take you out.


No thanks,I'm happily married:teehee:


----------



## tsrwivey

boomer said:


> I am glad you uploaded the picture at all. I post almost no pics because I can never figure it out and when I do it takes about 20 minutes per pic.


An iPad makes things like that very simple, but apparently not idiot proof cause my pic are sideways lol


----------



## tugboats

tsrwivey said:


> I TRIED to get it look right but no matter what I tried, nothing worked. Okay... So I really only tried for 3 minutes but still. . I hope no one got a crick in their neck looking at them.


No problem. I just tilted my house on its side and the picture was perfect.

Tugs


----------



## Moose33

I love seeing how others organize their stuff. Here is my everyday stash and a smidge of stuff waiting to be put up. Please keep the photos coming. They are really useful in terms of how you store things and what I might be missing.
Moose


----------



## hashbrown

Almost have my August shelves filled.


----------



## stanb999

This is from when we first made our pantry.

















l]








[/URL][


----------



## Grimm

Question:

Where did everyone find the plans to build their shelves?


----------



## Moose33

Hey Grimm, I traded a carpenter friend for a file cabinet that was in my way. My shelves are in half of a spare bedroom closet. The shelving unit is sturdy as all get out and removable, sort of. I'd have to take the doors off, messy but it could be done. 

I know that doesn't answer your question but it's where mine came from. 

Moose


----------



## tsrwivey

Grimm said:


> Question:
> 
> Where did everyone find the plans to build their shelves?


Plans? That would take all the fun out of it.  I told hubby I wanted a shelf tall enough to hold 3 15oz cans or whatever I was wanting to store at the time, he made it happen, that was the plan.


----------



## k0xxx

If I used plans, then I'd have to explain why it didn't come out right... I just guessed as I went along.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Grimm said:


> Question:
> 
> Where did everyone find the plans to build their shelves?


My plan has been to have years of experience building shelves so I wouldn't need to look at some paper down the road 

Here's mine:


----------



## stanb999

I just built them... :dunno:

As for size I built them so 5 gallon pails fit in certain areas, cans and jars in the other. I did make a "big" shelf for all the miscellaneous stuff. Because I made the walls plywood it really wasn't difficult.


----------



## tsrwivey

These are part of the "pantry" in my sons closet, which, in my defense, was not his closet when the shelves were built & stocked. I feel bad that there's food stashed in my kid's closet but they are *really* deep shelves custom built to just the right height.


----------



## tsrwivey

It's making me type something to add another picture


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> These are part of the "pantry" in my sons closet, which, in my defense, was not his closet when the shelves were built & stocked. I feel bad that there's food stashed in my kid's closet but they are *really* deep shelves custom built to just the right height.


Beans, beans, the magical fruit...!


----------



## tugboats

tsrwivey said:


> These are part of the "pantry" in my sons closet, which, in my defense, was not his closet when the shelves were built & stocked. I feel bad that there's food stashed in my kid's closet but they are *really* deep shelves custom built to just the right height.


Thanks. I just got my house right side up and now I have to tip it on its side again. If you are going to post more pictures let me know now...........Jeeez

Tugs


----------



## majmill

Thanks for the laughs, tugs!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

main pantry............(got a few things stocked up)






















































secondary pantry/storage.......................






































if'n ya ever gitz up this wayz kOxx look us up.........we'll grab a jar or two of 'shine and have a good ol' fashioned hillbilly BBQ..........

show yer pics or ya aint got it..........

...and fer ya others who worry about OPSEC......:laugh::laugh::laugh: ...............yer azz is online and on a forum:sssh: git over yerselvez........ like i always sayz......ya either "WALK THE WALK OR YER IZ JUST FULL OF SHIT" :cheers:


----------



## ksmama10

Wowsers! You people are awesome times 10! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Hooch

wow!! TWT.. I love those big glass jars! are they from wine?? Id love to have teh space for a pantry like that!! really awesome


----------



## ksmama10

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> main pantry............(got a few things stocked up)
> 
> if'n ya ever gitz up this wayz kOxx look us up.........we'll grab a jar or two of 'shine and have a good ol' fashioned hillbilly BBQ..........
> 
> show yer pics or ya aint got it..........
> 
> ...and fer ya others who worry about OPSEC......:laugh::laugh::laugh: ...............yer azz is online and on a forum:sssh: git over yerselvez........ like i always sayz......ya either "WALK THE WALK OR YER IZ JUST FULL OF SHIT" :cheers:


My measley pantry wants to be like yours when it grows up!:congrat:
How many folks are you prepping for? I need to be thinking about 14-16 adults and four grandchildren. Eight live with us full time. When I look at those charts and plug in our numbers, the results kinda boggle my brain.


----------



## k0xxx

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> main pantry............(got a few things stocked up)... snip ...
> 
> if'n ya ever gitz up this wayz kOxx look us up.........we'll grab a jar or two of 'shine and have a good ol' fashioned hillbilly BBQ..........
> 
> show yer pics or ya aint got it..........
> 
> ...and fer ya others who worry about OPSEC......:laugh::laugh::laugh: ...............yer azz is online and on a forum:sssh: git over yerselvez........ like i always sayz......ya either "WALK THE WALK OR YER IZ JUST FULL OF SHIT" :cheers:


Very nice indeed. I'd love to meet up with you someday and share some 'shine. I don't know anyone that makes it in these parts, so I get mine store bought. As for the showing basement pantry, there's too much sitting out that belongs to other members of the "group", and I'm not going to betray their trust.

BTW, that looks like a nice Siltonix (possibly a C or D model) sitting in the last photo.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

it's a model 10/11C

















...i understand too kOxxx the not wantin' to betray yer 'groups' trust in ya....hard thing to come by now'a dayz.......by the way, the siltronix is fer sale......


----------



## lilmissy0740

Tribal,

Are those glass jugs holding your beans? What use to be in those? I like them!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

they use to hold Livinston wine (cheap ass crap) from a friend of ours bar.....she saved them for us.


----------



## Grimm

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> it's a model 10/11C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i understand too kOxxx the not wantin' to betray yer 'groups' trust in ya....hard thing to come by now'a dayz.......by the way, the siltronix is fer sale......


I have THAT same table but in the gray cracked ice formica. I have 4 black chairs and 2 white. No leaf though...


----------



## Grimm

k0xxx said:


> Very nice indeed. I'd love to meet up with you someday and share some 'shine. I don't know anyone that makes it in these parts, so I get mine store bought. As for the showing basement pantry, there's too much sitting out that belongs to other members of the "group", and I'm not going to betray their trust.
> 
> BTW, that looks like a nice Siltonix (possibly a C or D model) sitting in the last photo.


The store bought shine out here is flavored!? As in blueberry or blackberry yuppy "shine"! Yuck!


----------



## cqp33

biobacon said:


> Can you imagine how much coke and pepsi would be worth post SHTF?


No crap, I will need mixer for my whiskey!


----------



## dutch9mm

cqp33 said:


> No crap, I will need mixer for my whiskey!


All ya need is two drops of water


----------



## tugboats

dutch9mm said:


> All ya need is two drops of water


Holy crap, Batman. Two drops? are you a tee-totler(spelling does not count) one should be the max and only if you are nursing a sleep under. I refuse to use the term hang over.

Tugs


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Grimm said:


> The store bought shine out here is flavored!? As in blueberry or blackberry yuppy "shine"! Yuck!


Kinda got ta be the "in thin" when the shows come out. Most a them folk don't know what real shine be.

Only mixed shine I do be apple pie. Now that there will get ya in trouble rite quick!:laugh:


----------



## k0xxx

I only had real shine once, and the stuff like in the pic I posted ain't it. The Popcorn Sutton's was a gift. It isn't bad, but then I ain't no connoisseur. ;?) I have been looking into what may be needed to run some of my own, should the events dictate the need. Might be a good barter item.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73

I plan on adding a food pantry in the closet under the stairs. Do you think 16" tight mesh wire shelving (like this) would hold the weight of canned goods? I would love to build some with wood supports on the wall and melonite shelves, but being able to adjust down the line makes sense. Thoughts?


----------



## k0xxx

hawkmiles said:


> I plan on adding a food pantry in the closet under the stairs. Do you think 16" tight mesh wire shelving (like this) would hold the weight of canned goods? I would love to build some with wood supports on the wall and melonite shelves, but being able to adjust down the line makes sense. Thoughts?


Absolutely. If you look at the first entry of this thread, we are using similar shelving in the kitchen pantry. We've used it for can goods for just over ten years and it's still just as good as the day we installed it. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Woody

Wow, some really nice setups! I have metal shelves in the living room and spare bedroom loaded with junk pretty much in boxes. Not food supplies but things like rope, light bulbs, my terbaccy, tools, bulk bought type items… I do have one 3’ shelving unit of canned goods but they are far from packed full shelves. Most of my LT supplies are FD #10’s so they are just stacked against the wall next to the empty cases of canning jars. All the canning I’ve been doing is stacked in the laundry room, opposite the dryer. We are going to have to find another place to start stacking, everyone is right, it IS addicting (AND delicious). Bags of dog food lean against the dining room wall. My day to day’s are in the cupboards. Dog treats on the space above the cupboards. Not photo worthy like most of these are.

But some good comes from everything! This gives me some ideas and incentive to do some rearranging of supplies. With all the canning I have been doing I will have to clear a unit or three anyway. Now where to put the boxes I take off the shelves!


----------



## RebStew

Not much going on yet. I have been in this house for 2 months so not much stock yet. There is a store I found that sells to schools nursing homes etc. GFS has these big cans. I have been buying 3 can every other week. You catch stuff on sale and you can get a can for $3.99 to $4.99 I didn't think that was too bad for the big cans. When I catch the small can on sale for under 50 cents a can I grab a case or two at a time.


----------



## anthonyc12

Our Old house was much larger than this one, and had a walk in pantry, but, after retiring we didn't need the big house, and downsized big time. That pantry had the typical foot or so deep shelves spaced maybe 12 inches apart, and the big PITA was as described above. It was NOT very efficient. 

The kitchen in this house was typical of most older houses and pretty much a lost cause, so a tear out/redo was one of my first projects. Since room was limited, and my wife likes to have all the "toys" as do most of us, storage in general was suddenly at a premium, and my solutions were these, which could I think, be adapted to a walk in pantry with relative success. 

Whatever your solution, I think shelf spacing should be somewhat tailored to the various container sizes used. I simply emptied the old cabinets and measured the height and quantity of shelving need per size, placed the smaller containers at eye level graduating to bigger stuff above and below.

I made trays mounted on drawer glides, 24" deep for the "pantry", and the upper bins;

For pots and pans I custom made BIG lazy susans in the corners of the lower cabinets.


----------



## JayJay

RebStew said:


> Not much going on yet. I have been in this house for 2 months so not much stock yet. There is a store I found that sells to schools nursing homes etc. GFS has these big cans. I have been buying 3 can every other week. You catch stuff on sale and you can get a can for $3.99 to $4.99 I didn't think that was too bad for the big cans. When I catch the small can on sale for under 50 cents a can I grab a case or two at a time.


Reb..I like GFS too, but with just Gene and me here, I stay away from big cans of anything.
If you have a Aldis near, you can do well there. Best prices on lots of foods and they taste good.


----------



## UncleJoe

Oh what the heck. Here is a corner of the basement.

Totes on the left are all pasta. The 2 buckets on the floor between the shelving are a home made water filtration system.


----------



## JayJay

Uncle Joe--have you considered an earthquake??
Cement meets canned jars??


----------



## Sourdough

Darn, I thought this was, "Show us your PANTIES". I guess I need new glasses.


----------



## UncleJoe

JayJay said:


> Uncle Joe--have you considered an earthquake??
> Cement meets canned jars??


They're pretty rare around here. I don't think we've ever seen a 3. But just in case there is a 2" board that goes across the front of every shelf. I pulled them out before I took the pic.


----------



## JayJay

UncleJoe said:


> They're pretty rare around here. I don't think we've ever seen a 3. But just in case there is a 2" board that goes across the front of every shelf. I pulled them out before I took the pic.


Okay--In Ky here, and I just used string on the shelves with the breakables.artydance:


----------



## sailaway

UncleJoe said:


> Oh what the heck. Here is a corner of the basement.
> 
> Totes on the left are all pasta. The 2 buckets on the floor between the shelving are a home made water filtration system.


Show off!!! Hehehe,what about the rest


----------



## UncleJoe

sailaway said:


> Hehehe,what about the rest


Oh sure. Invite a guy over so he can get out of the brutal heat, get a real shower instead of a bucket bath, sleep in a real bed instead of a Civil War era cot and he starts giving away all your secrets. :brickwall:


----------



## Enchant18

Not exactly a pantry but a canning room.


----------



## Moose33

Enchant18, call it what you will, looks like an awesome pantry to me.


----------



## sailaway

UncleJoe said:


> Oh sure. Invite a guy over so he can get out of the brutal heat, get a real shower instead of a bucket bath, sleep in a real bed instead of a Civil War era cot and he starts giving away all your secrets. :brickwall:


Sorry Uncle Joe


----------



## Enchant18

Moose33 said:


> Enchant18, call it what you will, looks like an awesome pantry to me.


Thank you. After I'm done with this seasons apples, we will have outgrown it.


----------



## buggy

This is the storage under the stairs. There are 4 or 5 more buckets now and more cases of #10 cans. Also have more cases of cans in the living room that I need to get organized, more cases of canning jars in the garage, and plastic tubs of toilet paper.

The pantry in the kitchen is full of every day stuff and short term like vacuum sealed 64oz jars of beans and rice, all different types.

I also took over the coat closet in the kitchen next to the pantry, put a shelving unit in it, and it mainly holds home-canned foods, canning supplies, etc.


----------



## neldarez

This is the pantry in the kitchen, couldn't get a very good pic. but you get the idea!


----------



## neldarez

dang it's complicated to put a picture on...I bet I'm doing it the hard way! lol


----------



## pawpaw

Sentry18 said:


> Here's mine. I am up to 18 hours worth of preps and adding 1-3 full cans a week! I should be fully stocked in 15 years.


For those new here who don't know of Sentry, you must know he's well versed in Opsec, and this photo was taken with tongue firmly in cheek....


----------



## Grimm

pawpaw said:


> For those new here who don't know of Sentry, you must know he's well versed in Opsec, and this photo was taken with tongue firmly in cheek....


That is the reason I haven't posted a picture of my pantry. :teehee:


----------



## Grimm

Enchant18 said:


> Not exactly a pantry but a canning room.


Can Roo and I move in with you...?


----------



## neldarez

Grimm said:


> Can Roo and I move in with you...?


If I post better pictures can I have Roo???? Didn't think you'd go for that, she is sure a cutie....that picture is adorable:flower:


----------



## Grimm

Sourdough said:


> Darn, I thought this was, "Show us your PANTIES". I guess I need new glasses.


Here you go...


----------



## Grimm

neldarez said:


> If I post better pictures can I have Roo???? Didn't think you'd go for that, she is sure a cutie....that picture is adorable:flower:


My Roo! We are a packaged deal.


----------



## Enchant18

Grimm said:


> Can Roo and I move in with you...?


Lol..my grand baby would love playing with Roo.


----------



## RebStew

JayJay said:


> Reb..I like GFS too, but with just Gene and me here, I stay away from big cans of anything.
> If you have a Aldis near, you can do well there. Best prices on lots of foods and they taste good.


I get the smaller can goods at Aldis. The big cans will come in handy here being as this is the family property. My wife, 2 kids and myself are the only members of the Stewart clan that lives here but if things went south I have my oldest son and his family, my brother and his family of 6, my parents, my wife's family plus some friends that all live in the city. I know we would have a house full. Which is fine with me. I know I'm lucky enough to be living where I'm at. I was stuck in the city for 12 years. Most people that are close to me know that they have a place to go if the need should come up. I'm hoping to keeping adding to this every other week. If I get a house full and the food goes too quick I guess we will start sitting in the tree stands or fishing


----------



## faithmarie

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!! I have never saw this till today!!!!!


----------



## UncleJoe

faithmarie said:


> I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!! I have never saw this till today!!!!!


Well where have you been hiding for the last month?


----------



## faithmarie

I DON"T KNOW!!!!!!!!!! I am always looking to find pictures of peoples pantries!!!!!! There is even a blog thingy I go on just to look at people's pantries and on pinterest too... or what ever it's called...There should be a show just on pantries !!!!!!!!!! LOL I am so happy here ... LOL


----------



## AdmiralD7S

faithmarie said:


> I DON"T KNOW!!!!!!!!!! I am always looking to find pictures of peoples pantries!!!!!! There is even a blog thingy I go on just to look at people's pantries and on pinterest too... or what ever it's called...There should be a show just on pantries !!!!!!!!!! LOL I am so happy here ... LOL


Starting to sound like a fetish to me; fiancée's a counselor if you want to talk


----------



## faithmarie

I definitely have issues .... ever since I was 7 years old..and my aunt took me to her cellar and said she wanted to show me something... she took me by the hand to a door and she looked at me and smiled and opened the white door...... and there... were jars of her jams, jellies and things she had canned and grains and etc..... that open up to me a world of wonderment ... 
as an only child to a mom and step father that had a refrigerator with a gallon of milk ... and some eggs and butter and bread.. and no pantry...... I have been ... hooked on pantries ever sense ... I confess .. I am a pantry peeper..........


----------



## Salekdarling

faithmarie said:


> I DON"T KNOW!!!!!!!!!! I am always looking to find pictures of peoples pantries!!!!!! There is even a blog thingy I go on just to look at people's pantries and on pinterest too... or what ever it's called...There should be a show just on pantries !!!!!!!!!! LOL I am so happy here ... LOL


I do this too. I'm obsessed. There is this website called Houzz I get on now that shows really stylish, and expensive pantries that I will never ever have in my life.


----------



## Grimm

faithmarie said:


> I definitely have issues .... ever since I was 7 years old..and my aunt took me to her cellar and said she wanted to show me something... she took me by the hand to a door and she looked at me and smiled and opened the white door...... and there... were jars of her jams, jellies and things she had canned and grains and etc..... that open up to me a world of wonderment ...
> as an only child to a mom and step father that had a refrigerator with a gallon of milk ... and some eggs and butter and bread.. and no pantry...... I have been ... hooked on pantries ever sense ... I confess .. I am a pantry peeper..........


Check out THESE


----------



## JayJay

RebStew said:


> I get the smaller can goods at Aldis. The big cans will come in handy here being as this is the family property. My wife, 2 kids and myself are the only members of the Stewart clan that lives here but if things went south I have my oldest son and his family, my brother and his family of 6, my parents, my wife's family plus some friends that all live in the city. I know we would have a house full. Which is fine with me. I know I'm lucky enough to be living where I'm at. I was stuck in the city for 12 years. Most people that are close to me know that they have a place to go if the need should come up. I'm hoping to keeping adding to this every other week. If I get a house full and the food goes too quick I guess we will start sitting in the tree stands or fishing


That's what I call a 'full house'!!!!


----------



## faithmarie

Grimm said:


> Check out THESE


LOVELY.... I like her whole site! I think I have her pictures on my pinterest... LOL Mine is called Pantry Heaven ... LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## neldarez

faithmarie said:


> I definitely have issues .... ever since I was 7 years old..and my aunt took me to her cellar and said she wanted to show me something... she took me by the hand to a door and she looked at me and smiled and opened the white door...... and there... were jars of her jams, jellies and things she had canned and grains and etc..... that open up to me a world of wonderment ...
> as an only child to a mom and step father that had a refrigerator with a gallon of milk ... and some eggs and butter and bread.. and no pantry...... I have been ... hooked on pantries ever sense ... I confess .. I am a pantry peeper..........


lol.........sounds to me like you're a pantry stalker!! (stocker) lol, sometimes I crack myself up :rofl:


----------



## Moose33

faithmarie said:


> I DON"T KNOW!!!!!!!!!! I am always looking to find pictures of peoples pantries!!!!!! There is even a blog thingy I go on just to look at people's pantries and on pinterest too... or what ever it's called...There should be a show just on pantries !!!!!!!!!! LOL I am so happy here ... LOL


Oh my, thank you this means I'm really not alone in the world. I love Pininterest. A pantry reality show would be SOOO much more useful than some of the trash on today. .Moose


----------



## ksmama10

This blog has lots of nice pantry pics.

I also like this one..makes me want to buy some big trash cans..


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/124200902193886701/


----------



## faithmarie

I love this... Now my vegan daughter sent this to me because she knows I love pantries and she wants me to do a vegan diet ... for my health..... hahahahahaha


----------



## faithmarie

ksmama10 said:


> This blog has lots of nice pantry pics.
> 
> I also like this one..makes me want to buy some big trash cans..
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/124200902193886701/


The Blog didn't work for me... Make it work!!!!!! LOL


----------



## ksmama10

faithmarie said:


> The Blog didn't work for me... Make it work!!!!!! LOL


http://preparedldsfamily.blogspot.com/2009/03/more-pictures-of-food-storage-shelves.html
In on the IPad..might be weirdness from that..


----------



## faithmarie

This is my little medical supply closet .... if it works ...










It was an ironing board closet... I don't iron... ever... LOL


----------



## ksmama10

faithmarie said:


> This is my little medical supply closet .... if it works ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an ironing board closet... I don't iron... ever... LOL


I need to do something with my medical supply stash. To say it's outgrown it's current wash tub container is a gross understatement. To make it even more fun, the tub is wedged in behind one and half doors in the undersink cabinet, making actually finding what I'm looking for a real challenge. I probably have whatever you need down there, but finding it is not for the weak spirited. The only benefit at moment is the old 'out of sight out of mind' adage. Things get less pilfered this way.


----------



## Salekdarling

faithmarie said:


> This is my little medical supply closet .... if it works ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an ironing board closet... I don't iron... ever... LOL


I love your kitchen, well the part I can see.


----------



## faithmarie

ksmama10... my kitchen and my daughter baking ... healthy scones LOL if this works...


----------



## faithmarie

How could I not post one of my Hubby in the kitchen... he is a wild and crazy guy ... not .. only his pants... the picture next to him with the flag in it... he got from someones trash.. he couldn't leave it... LOL it is someones puzzle ... I didn't have the heart not to hang it.....


----------



## lilmissy0740

Salekdarling said:


> I do this too. I'm obsessed. There is this website called Houzz I get on now that shows really stylish, and expensive pantries that I will never ever have in my life.


I love that website. Although some of the pics you can tell more money than brains.


----------



## helicopter5472

I checked out the "THESE" posted by GRIMM Seems a lot of space is wasted in most of them, But what caught my eye was the "lazy susan" type of corner storage up to the ceiling. That packs in a lot of items and access to them is great... Thumbs up for that...


----------

